# Modified Residency/Distance Master of Theology (ThM)



## Kiffin (Mar 31, 2015)

I know this has been discussed before, but since institutions are always adding or modifying programs, I was curious to know if anyone came across any new programs.

I know that the SBC schools offer modified residency ThMs. Is that it? I'm interested in ATS schools that offer modified/distance programs. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 31, 2015)

Westminster Theological Seminary recently started one.


----------



## Kiffin (Mar 31, 2015)

Oooo.. That's good to know! I'll look into it!

Anybody else?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 1, 2015)

PRTS had their ThM set up as half modular, half online/distance (at least a couple of years ago when I looked into it).


----------



## Timotheos (Apr 10, 2015)

I think Liberty's seminary does a distance ThM... although would you want to go there is the question.


----------

